# Aufbau-Thread Titan-Hardtail



## ewood (29. Oktober 2010)

Nach langen Jahren auf einem Alu-Hardtail konnte ich mich dazu durchringen auf ein Titan Hardtail umzusteigen. Bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens wurden Gemoetrie und Rohrdurchmesser ausgewählt....und nach wiederum langer Zeit des Wartens ist er vor kurzem eingetroffen.


----------



## ewood (29. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich mache ich besser Bilder sobald ich nicht nur das Handy zur Hand habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (29. Oktober 2010)

und wenn du jetzt noch größere bilder machst, und diese in deine fotos hochlädst und dann hier einfügst, hätten alle was davon ...


flo


----------



## ewood (29. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, wie bereits im vorigen Post beschrieben mache ich das umgehend sobald ich nicht nur die Handycam zur Verfügung habe...aber es folgen auf jeden Fall noch Bilder....


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Oktober 2010)

*damit wir was sehen!*
  woher kommt der rahmen
 masse gewicht??


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. Oktober 2010)

seltene zuganschlagpositionierung am steuerrohr 

damit's den nicht vorhandenen Lack nicht abschleift


----------



## ewood (29. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal Danke für das große Bild. Die Kenner unter euch werden erkannt haben, dass es sich um ein Kocmo Rahmen handelt. Die Zugführung verläuft wie am Rennrad. Der Zug für den Umwerfer kommen also von unten. Im späteren Verlauf ist dann mehr zu sehen. Das Gewicht liegt bei knapp 1600g.


----------



## ewood (30. Oktober 2010)

Die Zuganschläge habe ich zu einem wegen der cleanen Optik am Oberrohr gewählt. Zum anderen benötige ich nicht allzuviel Aussenhülle und spare dadurch etwas Gewicht. Den Hype um innen und durchgängig verlegte Aussehüllen kann ich leider nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.
 In Kürze gibt es auch eine Teileliste und weitere Fotos...
Aber das die Postion der Anschläge für Fragen sorgt dachte ich mir fast.


----------



## Matze. (31. Oktober 2010)

> Den Hype um innen und durchgängig verlegte Aussehüllen kann ich leider nicht so ganz nachvollziehen




Na das wäre doch ein Grund:




> habe ich zu einem wegen der cleanen Optik am Oberrohr gewählt



Ich finde innen verlegte Züge am saubersten was die Optik betrifft.


----------



## ewood (31. Oktober 2010)

So, der erste Teil der Teileliste:

Gabel: Magura Durin
Sattelklemme: Token
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Kurbel: Shimano XT-3 Fach
Kasette: Shimano XT 11-34
Steuersatz: Tune Bobo (Schwarz)
Pedale: Shimano XTR


----------



## enweh (31. Oktober 2010)

Aufregend ist anders - aber leg' mal los ;]
Viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (31. Oktober 2010)

ewood schrieb:


> Die Zuganschläge habe ich zu einem wegen der cleanen Optik am Oberrohr gewählt. Zum anderen benötige ich nicht allzuviel Aussenhülle und spare dadurch etwas Gewicht. Den Hype um innen und durchgängig verlegte .



Hatte ich jahrelang so auch an meinem seligen Stahlrahmen. Funktionierte trotz dicker Schlammpackungen ziemlich gut.



enweh schrieb:


> Aufregend ist anders - aber leg' mal los ;]
> Viel Spass.



Klassisch, sorglos, gut.


----------



## ewood (1. November 2010)

Ja, aufregend ist sicherlich was anderes. Allerdings wurde ein Großteil der Teile von meinem alten Bike übernommen. Das muss für den Anfang erstmal reichen...
Und um noch mehr "Exoten" an das Rad zu packen, habe ich mit für eine XT Scheibenbremse (XTR Scheibe) entschieden.
Der Laufradsatz besteht aus Edco Sprint Naben und hinten DT Swiss 4.1 und vorne Sun Ufo Felgen, Speichen Rev.


----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2010)

.........enweh wollte ev auch sagen aufbautreads sollten halt ohhhh und wooooooow effekte haben.......


----------



## versus (2. November 2010)

ewood schrieb:


> Ja, aufregend ist sicherlich was anderes. Allerdings wurde ein Großteil der Teile von meinem alten Bike übernommen. Das muss für den Anfang erstmal reichen...
> Und um noch mehr "Exoten" an das Rad zu packen, habe ich mit für eine XT Scheibenbremse (XTR Scheibe) entschieden.
> Der Laufradsatz besteht aus Edco Sprint Naben und hinten DT Swiss 4.1 und vorne Sun Ufo Felgen, Speichen Rev.



klingt gut, bis auf die kurbel. icch finde die xt passt farblich nicht zu einemmti rahmen.
wenn es denn endlich ein schwarze xt gäbe/gibt verkauft shimano sicher bald doppelt so viele...


----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> klingt gut, bis auf die kurbel. icch finde die xt passt farblich nicht zu einemmti rahmen.
> wenn es denn endlich ein schwarze xt gäbe/gibt verkauft shimano sicher bald doppelt so viele...


 für CUBE 2011 haben sie schwarze xt kurbeln


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2010)

ist aber nur oem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewood (2. November 2010)

OK OK, die XT ist optisch eher flach, dafür aber funktionell und problemlos. Sobald wieder Budget vorhanden ist kommt was neues dran, versprochen. Aber erstmal braucht der kleine ein Laufrad, meine Frau einen Mantel und der nächste Wurm ist im Anmarsch. Habe ich schon die Smica Carbonstütze erwähnt, optisch finde ich die garnichtmal schlecht 27,2mm Durchmesser...


----------



## erkan1984 (2. November 2010)

wie Wäre es hiermit?



by Mad-Line

oder die aktuellen sram Kurbeln in schwarz...
 Aber am besten würde ich glaub ich die Tune Smartfoot Kurbel aussehen


----------



## Nordpol (2. November 2010)

,,,da sag mal einer, ne xt ist häßlich.


----------



## corfrimor (3. November 2010)

Ich check' das nicht, daß Shimano nicht endlich schwarze XT's für den Aftermarket rausbringt 

Sieht doch super aus


----------



## ewood (3. November 2010)

Also die kann sich sehen lassen, wie kommt man den an die Kurbel ran?
An die XO in Schwarz habe ich auch schon gedacht...aber wie gesagt erst Frau, dann Kind und erst ganz weit hinten, schnief, ich....


----------



## Mister P. (3. November 2010)

...ist ne normal XT Kurbel, von Mad-Line schwarz eloxiert. (einfach mal auf´s Bild klicken)
Sieht übrigens sehr geil aus das Teil!


----------



## ewood (3. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Im Eifer des Gefechts habe ich wohl vergessen das ein oder andere Bild einzustellen und das Rad ist in Kürze fertig. Mit etwas Glück kann ich das gewünschte Gewicht, Sub 10Kg einhalten...


----------



## ewood (4. November 2010)

So, erstmal fertig. Gewicht passt auch


----------



## Nordpol (4. November 2010)

> Im Eifer des Gefechts habe ich wohl vergessen das ein oder andere Bild einzustellen und das Rad ist in Kürze fertig. Mit etwas Glück kann ich das gewünschte Gewicht, Sub 10Kg einhalten...


 
Irgendwie habe ich mir deinen Aufbau Thread anders vorgestellt.

Bild 1. ein Rahmen.
Bild 2. fertiges Rad an der Waage, zudem kein tolles foto.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. November 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich mir deinen Aufbau Thread anders vorgestellt.
> 
> Bild 1. ein Rahmen.
> Bild 2. fertiges Rad an der Waage, zudem kein tolles foto.


 
in der tat

geduld
ich werde anfang 2011 auch einen aufbautread gestalten
freu dich , mein guter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. November 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *damit wir was sehen!*
> woher kommt der rahmen
> masse gewicht??



Oh ist der schön


----------



## Nordpol (5. November 2010)

> in der tat
> 
> geduld
> ich werde anfang 2011 auch einen aufbautread gestalten
> freu dich , mein guter!


 
Da werde ich mich bestimmt freuen, denke aber das ich Dir zuvor kommen werde...   
Grüsse in die Schweiz.


----------



## ewood (5. November 2010)

Ja, in der Tat, der restliche Aufbau ist etwas untergegangen um nicht zu sagen schlichtweg vergessen. Wie dem auch sei, für den nächsten Aufbau habe ich dazu gerlent und gelobe Besserung das Rad ist fertig und sieht, ganz objektiv subjektiv gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Auf jeden Fall gibt es dann nochmal Bilder.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (6. November 2010)

@Apoptygma: Sag mal war das ironisch gemeint mit dem schön? Eigentlich ist der Kocmo mal überhauptnicht schön...finde ich jedenfalls...


----------



## corfrimor (6. November 2010)

Wieso das?


----------



## ewood (6. November 2010)

Also ich muß der Dame auch absolut recht geben. Sie hat einfach einen guten Geschmack.


----------

